# Where to stay?



## mawjav (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I are emigrating to Auckland in January. Looking for a place to stay for a couple of weeks while we look for a place to live.

Backpackers, Motels, Hotels, any recommendations for 2 adults (no kids) in Auckland with good transport links around the city? Cheap and cheerful, but wifi a must!

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mawjav said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are emigrating to Auckland in January. Looking for a place to stay for a couple of weeks while we look for a place to live.
> 
> ...


Look at BBH World travellers Accommodation New Zealand for backpackers and New Zealand Accommodation, Activities and Travel Guides ? Jasons Travel Media for 'holiday' style accommodation in general. Look - Book - Escape | baches and holiday homes | Bookabach New Zealand is good for private holiday homes. Or look at Wotif.com New Zealand Accommodation: Hotels, Motels, Apartments - NZ online hotel bookings with instant confirmation for last minute hotel deals.


----------

